# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Losing Things in Dreams

## Leo Volont

Losing Stuff

It seems to be a persistent Dream Motif, that is, losing things and then wasting a great deal of Dream Time in trying to find them.  It has turned out to be a good clue for Lucidity, as when I become most frustrated with my loss, it occurs to me that it is only a dream and I have not really lost anything.  But somehow that seems like I am cheating the Dream somehow.  I think I am being trained to simply Let Go, to keep moving forward, and when I find I do not have something I had previously, that the proper conclusion to derive from it is that I do not truly need it anymore.
In most of these dreams I could never find what I was looking for.  Often the problem is with cars or motorcycles (last week it was with a sleeping bag)  I either forget where I parked them or they are missing when I return.  Last night I had a dream that was not typical, as I was able to find my motorcycle after just a brief look.  I was on the side of a tiered mountain  a mountain where many levels were cut in its side.  It turns out my motorcycle was not where I thought I left it, but on one tier below, so all I had to do was descend one step and I could regain my motorcycle.

When I awoke I thought it odd that I was able to find something that I had lost, as that NEVER seems to happen.  But then it occurred to me that I could find it if only I were to return to a lower level for it, to go back, to go down.

The Dreams of lost items was supposed to teach me that I could survive without my old things.  I was supposed to learn to move on.  Now, after having intellectually learned that lesson, my Dreams are beginning to test me on the principle.  Will I continue to rise, or will I always return to the familiarity of old things?

----------


## TheUnknown

Thats an interesting thing.  It makes sense however.  It seems those obsessions that we sometimes experiance in dreams, things come out of them.

In my case.. I kept going into stores and resturants and looking at the prices.  As with your case, this was a good tip off to go lucid.  I found though, the prices didn't matter in the places I went too.. even if it was alot it was the people I was with that was the deciding factor.  The first few times, I had left people behind in pursuit of my own interests.  

Its a bit messed up.  But in the end I relized I was leaving behind the people in my dreams.. and I began to feel bad, and since then I've not walked in anywhere and checked the prices (why I checked them in the first place is beyond me.. it was a dream).

----------


## Leo Volont

Years ago, I would see really nice things in Dream Stores and I would ask the price and it would seem too much.  Finally it occurred to me that I should check my Dream Wallet, because, for all i knew, I could perfectly afford the things that I wanted.

It does show that for different ages there are different dreams.  When I was young, my dreams tried to tell me to get what I wanted -- that things were more important than money.  And now, getting older, my dreams are telling me that it will soon be time to walk away from all of these belongings. 

Your dream emphasized people.  sometimes I even lose people in my dreams.  There would be a really nice lady with whom the conversation would be most pleasant and then we would be separated and then I would begin to look for her.  That too I had to refrain from.  I needed to understand that there is no going back to recapture those moments.  When people are gone, then they are gone, and there will be new people.  And there always are, especially in my dreams.

----------


## TheUnknown

Strangley enough.. although I looked at the prices, I never bought anything.  My dreams have evolved over the years.. when I was little, I only had nightmares, but I manipulated them into free LD's, usually based in my house.  Back then, I only noticed the symbols all over.

Its begun to bother me lately that since even when I was little, my dreams have always been apocalyptic.  It started with a Traffic Light that turned to red and signified the end of the dream.  It continually has gotten worse though. 

 I had one where I was outside at night, and there were two trees, one when the branches were crushed (i think it was a willow), would give eternal life, the other I am not sure.  Its night and I'm standing in the driveway of my old house telling my friends to make this stuff from this tree.  All of a sudden one shouts, "Hey look, the sun is out".  It was the strangest thing ever, I tell him, "Its past midnight, the sun can't be out".  Then I realized what it was, I called it a suprnova in the dream and watched the most spectacular explosion I've ever seen unfold.  Then, I died, the world ended.  I saw a diagram of some sort.. showing the engulfment of every single celestial body.. Then I woke up.

Couple this with the fact that in many dreams I've been dead, and witnessed everything getting wiped out, and trying to help people through it.  The only break I appear to get from these dreams is ones where I'm framed for a small crime that carries a huge penalty.

Mine don't change, they still have the old elements, Its just annoying that my lucidity has decreased in the past month.

----------


## irishcream

somteimes i dream about stuff i've lost in real life, and i dream about where it is.  If i'm lucky enough to remember where it is in the dream, chances are that's where it is in real life!

Interesting topic though leo...
and re checking the prices in shops...i've done that too...but i simply put it down to my miserly streak that counts every penny!

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by irishcream_
> *somteimes i dream about stuff i've lost in real life, and i dream about where it is. *If i'm lucky enough to remember where it is in the dream, chances are that's where it is in real life!
> 
> Interesting topic though leo...
> and re checking the prices in shops...i've done that too...but i simply put it down to my miserly streak that counts every penny!*



Your Patron Saint must be Anthony of Padua, who tends to lost objects.  Anthony does seem to be one of the most accessible of Saints.  While it seems that many of the other Saints have moved onto Higher Planes, Saint Anthony still hoovers about this World here... or at least he Angels he has assigned the duties of answering the calls for his Intercession.

----------


## irishcream

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Your Patron Saint must be Anthony of Padua, who tends to lost objects. *Anthony does seem to be one of the most accessible of Saints. *While it seems that many of the other Saints have moved onto Higher Planes, Saint Anthony still hoovers about this World here... or at least he Angels he has assigned the duties of answering the calls for his Intercession.*



funny, my granny was forever saying i should pray to him.  But how can i?  I'm not catholic.
how can i be spiritualistic, and then pray to a Catholic saint?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by TheUnknown_
> * I had one where I was outside at night, and there were two trees, one when the branches were crushed (i think it was a willow), would give eternal life, the other I am not sure. *Its night and I'm standing in the driveway of my old house telling my friends to make this stuff from this tree. *All of a sudden one shouts, \"Hey look, the sun is out\". *It was the strangest thing ever, I tell him, \"Its past midnight, the sun can't be out\". *Then I realized what it was, I called it a suprnova in the dream and watched the most spectacular explosion I've ever seen unfold. *Then, I died, the world ended. *I saw a diagram of some sort.. showing the engulfment of every single celestial body.. Then I woke up.
> 
> Couple this with the fact that in many dreams I've been dead, and witnessed everything getting wiped out, and trying to help people through it. *The only break I appear to get from these dreams is ones where I'm framed for a small crime that carries a huge penalty.
> 
> *



Wow!  I wonder if the world really could be cooked by a burst of radiation from a Super Nova off in the night sky somewhere?

You know, I've often argued with people about the Big Bang.  there are simply too many heavy elements distributed about the universe to suppose it was a clean explosion of pure Hydrogen.  What it looks like is that the Old Universe had rebounded in on itself after the force of Gravity had stopped expansion and contraction had set in.  Black Holes are all well and good, but there comes a point when the pressures exceed tolerance and it simply explodes.

Well, before hearing this Dream I thought that such a Big Bang explosion would require most of the mass of the Universe to crush down -- that only that much Mass would finally trigger such an Explosion; however, now that I think about it, the Big Bang Explosion may have originated in just one Black Hole which finally arrived at the terminal size for such phenomena.  We would have still been left with a Dirty Explosion with Heavy Elements left scattered all over the place, which is what he have.

yes, the Whole Universe could go up in a New Big Bang tomorrow.

".... its only a day away  "

----------

